# 5D Mk3 AEB issue - not automatically shooting all brackets when shot with timer



## fillup (Apr 12, 2012)

I was testing out the AEB features on the 5D Mk3 tonight and found that it does not behave as other cameras do and as the instruction manual says it does. Perhaps I am doing something wrong. I have it set to bracket shots, and when I set the drive mode to be the two second timer, it captures the first shot, but then waits for me to press the shutter button again. It should fire of all the bracketed shots in succession.

Can someone else test this and let me know if they have different results? Are there any special settings I need to be aware of? I tried disabling the Bracketing auto cancel just in case it applied to this, but that did not help. The problem occurs regardless of the number of bracketed shots.

When shooting in HDR mode it does automatically fire off the three shots when used with the timer though.


----------



## @!ex (Apr 12, 2012)

It will fire them all, just make sure your drive mode is not in single shot and is in high speed mode. It's an indispensable and well thought out feature saving you from having to lug around a shutter release for long exposure brackets.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 12, 2012)

@!ex said:


> It will fire them all, just make sure your drive mode is not in single shot and is in high speed mode. It's an indispensable and well thought out feature saving you from having to lug around a shutter release for long exposure brackets.



but he wants it in 2 sec timer

if you enable 2 sec timer it moves of high speed drive
I know the 5D2 and 1D3 it fires all brackets if AEB is enabled and on 2 sec timer it fires off all brackets in succession. 
I dont think i got to testing bracketing i got stuck on AF

might be something for the firmware update list :-\


----------



## @!ex (Apr 12, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > It will fire them all, just make sure your drive mode is not in single shot and is in high speed mode. It's an indispensable and well thought out feature saving you from having to lug around a shutter release for long exposure brackets.
> ...


----------



## @!ex (Apr 12, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > It will fire them all, just make sure your drive mode is not in single shot and is in high speed mode. It's an indispensable and well thought out feature saving you from having to lug around a shutter release for long exposure brackets.
> ...



Sorry, thought I posted some text in that last post:

I just checked it again and on both the 5Dmk3 bodies I have had, if you switch to 2sec timer it fires off all AEB brackets. Only problem I can imagine would either be camera malfunction/defect, or user error setting AEB. If you set AEB and then don't hit the SET button to exit AEB menu, then you will still not be in AEB mode and it would only fire one shot. I have done this, make sure you hit the set button after setting AEB, then it should work perfectly.


----------



## fillup (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, I did some more testing and I have more information about the problem. When I am in Av, with AEB set and on 2 second timer it DOES fire off all bracketed images in succession. However, I have the exact same settings saved to C1 for quick configuration and when in C1 it does NOT fire them all off.

Can someone test that out too and confirm that I am not crazy?


----------



## @!ex (Apr 13, 2012)

fillup said:


> Ok, I did some more testing and I have more information about the problem. When I am in Av, with AEB set and on 2 second timer it DOES fire off all bracketed images in succession. However, I have the exact same settings saved to C1 for quick configuration and when in C1 it does NOT fire them all off.
> 
> Can someone test that out too and confirm that I am not crazy?



Just tested it out, registered a new C1 so that the settings were aperture priority, with AEB turned on and 2sec timer on release. Tested in Av mode and everything worked as advertised, then switched to C1 and everything worked perfectly there as well. Just to be sure I went back to Av and switched all the settings so that it was not in AEB and on single shot, back to C1 and 2sec timer fired all bracketed shots. Must be user error, are you sure you have your C1 saved right? You realize that any custom function won't save any changes to it after you switch it off and then back on unless you have auto updating on. Try getting everything in Av mode working then go to the custom shooting mode menu option in the menu and register the settings to C1. Then all the settings in C1 will be exactly like they were in Av where you had everything working. Should work then. Let me know.


----------



## fillup (Apr 13, 2012)

Ahh ha! Figured it out. Thanks for the tips. In my C1 configuration I had Mirror Lockup enabled, that was the difference. I guess I was assuming the mirror lockup would take affect for the whole sequence, not just each individual shot. Disabled now and it is working correctly.

Thanks again!


----------



## Vinc (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for posting the answer to the problem, not many bother to do this. I have a 5dMKII that had the same problem. disabling mirror lock up solved it.


----------



## @!ex (Jul 25, 2012)

Vinc said:


> Thank you for posting the answer to the problem, not many bother to do this. I have a 5dMKII that had the same problem. disabling mirror lock up solved it.



At your service


----------



## revup67 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Ahh ha! Figured it out. Thanks for the tips. In my C1 configuration I had Mirror Lockup enabled, that was the difference. I guess I was assuming the mirror lockup would take affect for the whole sequence, not just each individual shot. Disabled now and it is working correctly.
> 
> Thanks again!



I was going to suggest this as well..beat me to it! also the same will occur in Live View mode as it employs mirror lock up so make sure live view is not enabled.


----------

